# 2004 25Rss For Sale



## dkinkela (Mar 14, 2009)

2004 25RSS Outback for sale. Maintained and very clean interior with everything in good working order. We are sadly selling because we are just not using our trailer much these days. It comes with newer tires, sway bar, weight distributing hitch, prodigy brake controller, X-chocks and extra portable grey water tank. Price is 8900.00 but is negotiable due to slight water damage to front of trailer which has been sealed. We are located in Martinez, California in the San Francisco Bay area. Thanks for looking and if interested please post a reply and we will get back to you as soon as we are able.


----------



## dkinkela (Mar 14, 2009)

dkinkela said:


> 2004 25RSS Outback for sale. Maintained and very clean interior with everything in good working order. We are sadly selling because we are just not using our trailer much these days. It comes with newer tires, sway bar, weight distributing hitch, prodigy brake controller, X-chocks and extra portable grey water tank. Price is 8900.00 but is negotiable due to slight water damage to front of trailer which has been sealed. We are located in Martinez, California in the San Francisco Bay area. Thanks for looking and if interested please post a reply and we will get back to you as soon as we are able.


Trailer has been sold


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

dkinkela said:


> 2004 25RSS Outback for sale. Maintained and very clean interior with everything in good working order. We are sadly selling because we are just not using our trailer much these days. It comes with newer tires, sway bar, weight distributing hitch, prodigy brake controller, X-chocks and extra portable grey water tank. Price is 8900.00 but is negotiable due to slight water damage to front of trailer which has been sealed. We are located in Martinez, California in the San Francisco Bay area. Thanks for looking and if interested please post a reply and we will get back to you as soon as we are able.


Trailer has been sold
[/quote]

Nice and quick...


----------

